# New Studley Tool Chest Pictures



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

I happened to come across Chris Schwarz's Flickr account and saw a bunch of pictures that he took of the empty Studley Tool Chest, probably taken as part of the new book project that Lost Art Press is working on.

You might enjoy viewing them as much as I did. See them here . Click the Play button at the top of the page to view them all.


----------



## joez71 (Feb 23, 2012)

Niced Pics, thanks for posting the link.

I am pretty sure they are from Don Williams's forthcoming book on Studley, Chris posted about it a couple of months ago. I think there a video floating around as well.


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

pretty cool would love to see a video


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

A "JOB SITE TOOL BOX" to die for!!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Great pictures. Thanks for posting them. I bought a poster of the Studley tool chest some years ago. I framed it and get a lot of comments about it when people come over. Love the work he did.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I sure hope they can figure out how to fit all the tools back in there.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting link to photos!


----------

